# Which hotels allow pets?



## miaangel (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone know any hotels or resorts in uae that allow small dogs?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a great Korean one in Deira, they positively encourage dogs....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As far as I know, pets are not allowed in hotels/resorts in the UAE in general.


----------



## miaangel (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> There's a great Korean one in Deira, they positively encourage dogs....


Thanks Andy! Is it it a hotel or a resort? Do u have the name.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's called the Bosintang - Google it...


----------



## miaangel (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy OMG!!!!!! what a Slaughter


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry, just playing about.....

But you smiled!

I think Pam is right btw, I've never seen a dog in a hotel in 5 years.

Well, not one with 4 feet and a tail anyway....


----------



## miaangel (Aug 22, 2010)

Your remark though did make me go and check the slaughter of dogs and cats in Korea as a delicacy. They deserve to be in prison for the way they torture the animals. 

youtube watch?v=u_2X1cF7X-M&feature=related ---- Quite a depressing video.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> There's a great Korean one in Deira, they positively encourage dogs....


I was there last night, looking for Chinese/curry as a quick alternative too cooking, went in and it wasn't until looking through the photograph menu that I realised.


----------



## miaangel (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought Andy was just kidding about dog meat being served in Deira.... Didn't knw it was actually allowed in Dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The menus aren't a good sight, so don't let your dog off a lead...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

miaangel said:


> I thought Andy was just kidding about dog meat being served in Deira.... Didn't knw it was actually allowed in Dubai


Should make it the venue for the next forum meet-up. Plenty of squid, octopus, tongue, entrails etc for those that don't fancy dog.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Should make it the venue for the next forum meet-up. Plenty of squid, octopus, tongue, entrails etc for those that don't fancy dog.


You guys are kidding right? There really isn't a restaurant in Deira that serves dog meat, is there? 
I googled Bosintang.....damn curiosity!!  I'm feeling nauseous now!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We can go there and picket.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> We can go there and picket.


Erm....you do know you're in Dubai right? 
The best that we can do is vent our frustrations in the lounge and hope no one judges us for being human and having feelings!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My beloved saint bernards are a targeted breed because they will allow the animal to grow to a larger size quicker and body tend to have more bulk to it then other dogs. 

I cant help it. I love dogs. Lock me up for picketing. Lets go!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> My beloved saint bernards are a targeted breed because they will allow the animal to grow to a larger size quicker and body tend to have more bulk to it then other dogs.
> 
> I cant help it. I love dogs. Lock me up for picketing. Lets go!


You just saying that cos it's been a while since you've been in handcuffs! 

Ok...before we get into trouble...:focus:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

miaangel said:


> Does anyone know any hotels or resorts in uae that allow small dogs?


Hope we didnt scare you off  This dog eating thing, is not a normal thing for dubai (at least gosh I hope!!!). 

How small is your dog? Maybe contacting the hotels directly, you can get an ok on having him/her. You never know. This place likes money, so if your throwing out a little, things could just happen to be allowed.


----------



## miaangel (Aug 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hope we didnt scare you off  This dog eating thing, is not a normal thing for dubai (at least gosh I hope!!!).
> 
> How small is your dog? Maybe contacting the hotels directly, you can get an ok on having him/her. You never know. This place likes money, so if your throwing out a little, things could just happen to be allowed.


A small cute pekignese..... not a trouble at all!!!

The shocking fact is the Korean's,Vietnamese,Chinese torture the dogs before killing them as the blood rush makes their meat tasty.... Some shocking videos there on you tube.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

miaangel said:


> The shocking fact is the Korean's,Vietnamese,Chinese torture the dogs before killing them as the blood rush makes their meat tasty....


That's so gross to think about :yuck:
:focus: :focus: :focus: :focus:


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Dubai World Trade Center Hotel (1 Sk Z Rd) allow dogs.


----------



## alexie62 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Which hotel allows pets in the UAE?*

World Trade Centre, old building at the exhibition centre...very pet friendly also for long term I have been there for a few months...no problems


----------

